# First day of gun season



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing rel exciting, tons of deer, herds of deer. 3 small bucks for me, and a few small bucks for my son.

I saw somewhere between 50 -60 deer and at one time had 16 withing 100 yds of me, too many eyes, ears and noses!

Not high quality video, taken with my regular camera. Ordered a new HD video camera last night.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing real exciting!! 50-60 deer is more deer then I have seen all season. You should consider yourself blessed to have such a great spot. I get excited just seeing a single doe in the area I hunt. Sound like you are in for a good season, good luck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so im guessing you got a deer, unless you shoot like you jig for walleye.lol.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice video. Don't them deer know It's gun season ? Good hunting.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, that is a lot of deer. I cant see the video here at work. I had a nice opening day with seeing 11 deer within shotgun range. Biggest was a 110" 8 pt that I passed on. Also, I have a doe in the freezer already so all the doe got the pass.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Saw 11 yesterday on public land, all doe. Couldn't get a bead on any cause they were all on the run. Will have to see if I can bag one Thursday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

I got Elliot for the movie Open Season 3 pt on left side only, right side was broke off. I have not got a deer in 2 years.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Didn't know Sharon woods allowed hunting!!
ski


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

You're one lucky man Kim - I'd also put myself in line for a place like that. I work hard trying to find a non public place to hunt when I can see a deer. I can't say I can pass up many shots a year because Ive regreted it too many times!

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reports...keep them coming! They are all I have to keep the juices flowing until the weekend!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

2nd day,

8 deer all does, hunted a different box. My budy saw a bunch of different bucks today, pictures to follow.

I was covered up with turkeys all day!!! video to follow


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is nasty out here today!

Doe and a yearling at 8, nothing since but turkeys


----------



## hunter02 (Nov 18, 2009)

this was the worst opening day that i have ever experienced . i was out all day and did not see a single deer . the 175 acres of corn in front of the woods probable is not helping. im blaminig the full moon keeping the deer laying down all day and playing all night . november was hot until nov 15 for me then went to heck good luck everyone


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wednesday was uneventful, stayed dry though. 12 deer sighted, one decent buck at 4:30 couldn't tell much about him.

Pictures from Tuesday.


















Must have had a good hatch! They spend all day with me.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool pics Lundy... for a second there- I thought you were hunting in Texas..


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great report Lundy...keep them coming and good luck!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Late start on Thursday, still misting rain all day.

14 deer, 5 bucks, all small with the largest around a 110" 8 at 5;10 pm. deer were in the fields feeding all afternoon. Bigger bucks seem to be laying low.

Drives on the adjoining properties are blowing them up pretty good, if they are hitting what they are shooting at. Some guys must not have read the rule about plugging the gun


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people don't have plugs in. I guess people assume if they are on private land they can do as they please? To each is own but I know when I hear 7 shots in less than 30 seconds give or take that they are not resighting before pulling the trigger...probably shooting high everytime. I sure would hate to be someone on the other end of those drives. I prefer my muzzleloader, usually 1 shot is all you get:you kill or you miss!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Friday was more of the same with a couple of slightly larger bucks seen. I had a decent 8, maybe 120" in at 7:30 and again at 5;05 along with 10-12 does and a spike I saw 4 times during the day.

I pulled the card from the camera location by my new box and there were 3 bucks there late that afternoon. I was encouraged for michelle's first hunt he next morning.

Thursday evening, one of two bucks I hoped she would get a chance at.













This is a picture of the deer Michelle killed on Saturday morning coming in late Friday evening.











Michelle killed her deer early Saturday morning. It was snowing and great conditions all morning. I spent the morning taking care of her deer. The neighbors ran a BIG drive and moved deer everywhere. We found a dead 4 point yesterday(saturday12/12), one we had seen many times, that was lost during that drive. It was on the fence line and had a good shot through the shoulder, it could not have traveled far after the shot.

Sunday we only hunted 1/2 day and did not see much.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the updates Lundy...sounds like you had an interesting week.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Atleast you're seeing plenty of deer ( judging by the photos) plenty of time left to shoot a buck.. Im tryin to keep positive lol


----------

